# wasting disease



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

I need to treat a number of fish that have signs and symptoms related to wasting disease. Some are fairly progressive in their disease while others are early on. I may only get one chance at this so I am soliciting feedback from anyone that has successfully managed this before.

thanks for posting. Direct responses can be sent to my home email at [email protected]


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

can you send me pictures


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe some tips here?

skinny/wasting disease â€¢ Cichlid-Forum


----------



## Snugpuppies (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts and the private responses have been very helpful & encouraging. I should have stated - the type of fish is clown loaches.


----------

